# Farm Collie Needs a Home-MO



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

*Long story, but this really nice farm collie needs a home. **He is not mine, but has adopted my place. Last thing I need is another dog!! He will do very well in a large fenced yard, or better yet, allowed to roam the farm. He roams the farm, but mainly stays in the lived-in areas. Good with poultry, cattle, goats, etc. Good with other dogs. He is really sweet, but needs a real home with a real family! He is about a year old I think. Very friendly, but does bark at strangers. He is a medium-sized dog. Name is Rodney. My sister has Rodneys sister, and she is also a really good dog. Listens well, and very gentle with the children. Rodney is located near Mountain Grove, MO. Its *possible* I may be able to meet his new family in one of the neighboring towns if we work the timing right.*

*417-349-2217*

*Edited to add: Ok, just asked my sister. Rodney is 3/4 English Shepherd and 1/4 Rough Collie.*


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

What a handsome guy! I'd love to have him...if only I was closer and my DH would agree. :grin:


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

omg he is gorgeous! We have an English shepherd x rough collie of our own and she is absolutely the best dog we've ever had.

But we're full up with 3 dogs and 3 cats. Someone is going to get extremely lucky with Rodney!

lmk if you want a link to a very active English shepherd group.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

He is so pretty. Makes me miss the collie I was raised with. Darn it, I just took in a beagle/yorkie baby and that brought me to 5 dogs.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

He looks like such a sweetheart! Wish I lived closer.... Hoping you find a good home for him!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I had to say good-bye to my devoted Aussie this winter and the homestead is missing a piece of the whole. I told hubby when I was ready I REALLY wanted an English Shephard....and here he is. I know I can figure out a way to bring him "home". Anyone coming north to New York?

I am a groomer with a nice little grooming space on the farm. I do a lot of Shelties, almost gave in to one, not ready at that point and not JUST what I wanted. Hum.... if he is still available, I KNOW I can figure this out.......


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I will volunteer to help on the leg from s central Ky to Youngstown Ohio in August....if you need some help, just pm me!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Rodney has a wonderful new home in IL! Thanks to all interested parties.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I bet he will make a great dog for his new family!


----------

